# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > ΕΓ/ΟΓ Ανοιχτού τύπου (Open type ferries) > Ξένα κλασσικού τύπου (Παντόφλες) >  Ayis 1 [Νήσος Θάσος, Θεσσαλονίκη, Βέλος ΙΙ]

## Espresso Venezia

To πλοίο κατασκευάστηκε το _1970_ στο ναυπηγείο ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ - Αφοί Βασιλειάδη στα Αμπελάκια της Σαλαμίνας, με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 3458_ και _IMO 7103198_, με πρώτο του όνομα το _ΒΕΛΟΣ ΙΙ_.

Τον Φεβρουάριο του _1975_ μετονομάζεται σε _ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ_ με νέο αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Θεσ. 04_, και τον Ιούνιο του _1985_ σε _ΝΗΣΟΣ ΘΑΣΟΣ_ (_εδώ στη Θάσο_, σε άγνωστη χρονολογία).

 Διεγράφη οριστικά από τα Ελληνικά νηολόγια τον Δεκέμβριο του _2006_ ως πωληθέν στην Τουρκία, με νέο όνομα το _AYIS 1_ και υπό Τουρκική σημαία. Συνεχίζει μέχρι και σήμερα να δραστηριοποιείται με το ίδιο όνομα στα παράλια της Τουρκίας και στην θάλασσα του Μαρμαρά.

ShipSpotting.com

© panter53

Στο topic _ΕΓ/ΟΓ Θάσου Καβάλας Κεραμωτής_, βρίσκονται και άλλες αναφορές για το πλοίο, όπως και φωτογραφίες του.
Τα στοιχεία που αφορούν αριθμούς νηολογίων προέρχονται από τον φίλο _emmpapad (ΕΜΜΑΝΟΥΗΛ)_.

----------


## SteliosK

Kάπου στη Τουρκία
5537225604.JPG
Φωτογραφία από το site της εταιρείας του
Elit Denizcilik Sanayi

----------


## Espresso Venezia

ShipSpotting.com

© Philippe LAUGA

Δύο πολύ όμορφες φωτογραφίες του πλοίου που ανέβηκαν χθες στο shipspotting, και έχουν τραβηχτεί στη θάλασσα του Μαρμαρά τον περασμένο Αύγουστο (2013).

ShipSpotting.com

© Philippe LAUGA

Μου κάνει εντύπωση ότι στα στοιχεία του πλοίου αναφέρεται ως κατασκευαστής το ναυπηγείο _"Βασιλειάδη Θεολόγου"_ στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας βέβαια. Πρώτη φορά το βρίσκω σε αυτήν την "απόδοση", μιας και μέχρι σήμερα όπου αναφερόταν το ναυπηγείο Βασιλειάδη, εγράφετο ως _"ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ - Αδελφοί Βασιλειάδη"_.

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάντα υπήρχε πρόβλημα με το θέμα αυτό. Τελικά νομίζω ότι ο καθένας το ονόμαζε.... όπως του ερχόταν.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Καταπληκτική καρτ ποστάλ που αλίευσα την προηγούμενη Κυριακή από το Μοναστηράκι (βέβαια θα ήτο καταπληκτικότερη αν ο μπαγάσας ο φωτογράφος είχε συμπεριλάβει ......ολάκερο το παπόρι !!!). Το πλοίο ως _ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ_ στην Κεραμωτή, κάπου ανάμεσα στο 1975 όταν και μετονομάστηκε από ΒΕΛΟΣ ΙΙ  σε ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ, και πριν το 1977 όταν και ταχυδρομήθηκε η καρτ ποστάλ. Και φυσικά στην πρώτη του μορφή, πριν την μετασκευή του 1989.

At Keramoti.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Το πλοίο συνεχίζει να δουλεύει ως ΦΓ/ΟΓ βέβαια στην Τουρκία, στην θάλασσα του Μαρμαρά. Μπορεί κανείς να το παρατηρήσει σε καθημερινή βάση στο AIS σε ταξίδια από την Κωνσταντινούπολη προς τα Πριγκηπονήσια και τις εκεί ακτές της Τουρκίας (Τούζλα).

----------


## sotiris97

http://ship-photo-roster.com/images/...2ea4bac5_l.jpg
Δύο πολύ ωραίες φώτο του πλοίου  τίγκα στα βυτία  τον Αύγουστο του 15'  σε πάρα πολύ κατάσταση εξωτερικά..

----------


## sotiris97

http://ship-photo-roster.com/images/...af8653e1_l.jpg

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στο πρώτο ποστ που είχε ανοίξει το παρόν θέμα, είχα γράψει :




> To πλοίο κατασκευάστηκε το _1970_ στο ναυπηγείο ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ - Αφοί Βασιλειάδη στα Αμπελάκια της Σαλαμίνας, με αριθμό νηολογίου _Ν.Π. 3458_ και _IMO 7103198_, με πρώτο του όνομα το _ΒΕΛΟΣ ΙΙ_.


Σήμερα μόλις, διαπίστωσα ότι πριν λίγα χρόνια είχε υπάρξει ο παρακάτω διάλογος στο θέμα "ΕΓ/ΟΓ Θάσου - Κεραμωτής - Καβάλας" :




> Σωστά το ΘΕΣΣΑΛΟΝΙΚΗ μετονομάστηκε ΝΗΣΟΣ ΘΑΣΟΣ το 1985. Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1969 στα ναυπηγεία "Πρωτεύς" του Βασιλειάδη στο Πέραμα ως ΒΕΛΟΣ ΙΙ........





> Το ναυπηγείο "Πρωτεύς" του Βασιλειάδη δεν ήταν στο Πέραμα, αλλά στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνος και είναι το σημερινό ναυπηγείο Θεοδωρόπουλου.....


Καλό θα είναι πιστεύω να κρατήσουμε μία επιφύλαξη για το που τελικά είχε κατασκευαστεί το πλοίο του παρόντος θέματος. Στις βάσεις δεδομένων αναφέρεται ως έτος κατασκευής του το _1970_, και ως ναυπηγείο (Builder): _"VASSILEADI THEOLOGOU - AMPELAKIA, GREECE"_. Ωστόσο, βάσει νέων στοιχείων που προέκυψαν πριν από λίγο καιρό, και τα οποία μας αποκάλυψαν ότι το πρώτο ναυπηγείο των αδελφών Βασιλειάδη είχε λειτουργήσει στο Πέραμα από το _1966_ έως και το _1969_, σε μέρος του χώρου του σημερινού ναυπηγείου Χαλκίτη, και μεταφέρθηκε στα Αμπελάκια της Σαλαμίνας το 1970, δεν είναι καθόλου απίθανο το _ΒΕΛΟΣ ΙΙ_ να είχε τελικά κατασκευαστεί _στο Πέραμα_ όπως είχε γράψει ο φίλος _Ellinis_. Στo ναυπηγείο όμως _Βασιλειάδη_ και όχι _"ΠΡΩΤΕΥΣ"_ διότι αυτή η επωνυμία τους δόθηκε το 1974. Γι αυτό και για τα πλοία που κατασκευάστηκαν στα Αμπελάκια μετά το 1974, ως ναυπηγείο (Builder) αναφέρεται : _"Proteus Vassiliadis Bros, Ampelakia, Greece"_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Στην πρώτη του μορφή (προ μετασκευών) το είχαμε δει το πλοίο σε καρτ ποστάλ (ποστ Νο 5 στο παρόν θέμα)...... από τον καθρέφτη και μπροστά. Να το δούμε λοιπόν και από τον καθρέφτη και πίσω, σε μία εικόνα που αγόρασα σήμερα από το Μοναστηράκι, όπου μπορούμε να παρατηρήσουμε και την αρχική υπερκατασκευή του. Πίσω από την φωτογραφία αναγράφεται : _"Καλοκαίρι στην πανέμορφη Θάσο. Τετάρτη 17 Ιουλίου 1974. Το F.B. "Θεσσαλονίκη" έτοιμον προς απόπλουν διά Κεραμωτήν."

06.jpg
_

----------


## sylver23

Βούλιαξε με την κακοκαιρία στην Κωνσταντινούπολη. Φωτό και πηγή

----------

